# dog friendly beaches



## tonyandjayne (Sep 13, 2009)

hi there we are booked to fly next May and we are bringing our dog.Can anyone tell me if there are any beaches which dogs are allowed on.and are you allowed to just take your dog for a walk in the streets.

Regards Tony and Jayne


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

tonyandjayne said:


> hi there we are booked to fly next May and we are bringing our dog.Can anyone tell me if there are any beaches which dogs are allowed on.and are you allowed to just take your dog for a walk in the streets.
> 
> Regards Tony and Jayne


There are very few beaches where dogs are allowed. You will have to look into that once you get here.
You can take your dog for a walk on the streets as long as it is on a lead and you clean up after it. You must get a dog licence(I don't know how much that is but it isn't a lot. Your dog has to a have a tag on its collar which proves it is licenced.
You will find once you get here that there are plenty of areas which are open countryside where you can let your dog run free but my advice is to muzzle it when you do in case of poison bait. The farmers put poison down for rats etc but unfortunately dogs also sometimes pick it up.


----------

